# Omega Or Rolex



## Pokie (Dec 1, 2007)

I find myself with a bit of surplus cash and am thinking of splashing out on a really good watch.

I am torn between the Omega Speedmaster Professional and the Rolex Submariner.

So which make do you think is best, and why ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Both very different watches, designed for totally different things, the Sub is best at resisting water,the Speedy is best at timing the firing time on your retro rockets on your spacecraft to adjust your decent trajectory...

I have both


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

jasonm said:


> the Speedy is best at timing the firing time on your retro rockets on your spacecraft to adjust your decent trajectory...


 :lol:

or for timing how long a treacle tart has been in the oven


----------



## Pokie (Dec 1, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Both very different watches, designed for totally different things,


Yes I know that - which is why I asked which MAKE people thought best, not type


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The simple answer is "both". If you can afford the Rolex's higher price and decide to sell it later, you will recover more of your investment. Omega on the other hand goes for less on re-sale but requires less intial investment. Omega will keep servicing their product for decades, Rolex not really. You need to pick the one you like the most when you look at them. 

Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahhh sorry, I cant offer advice then, to me the watch is more important than the brand when it comes down to a comparison between these two 

Lets face it, either is going to be a great watch, buy what you like best....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't understand this type of question I will be honest with you. Both watches are excellent and at the end of the day it is down to personal preference, I have both if that's any help :lol:


----------



## Pudgey (Oct 12, 2008)

Personally I would say Rolex is probably perceived as the more premium brand but I am not sure if they really are really technically better. The way the question is phrased is open to many interpretations. Some people would go for an Omega rather than Rolex as they see Rolex as "too obvious" like some people wont buy a Ferrari but would go for say an Aston Martin.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d say the Speedy, much more interesting & it has buttons to play with


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

If it's a question of build quality and reliability, there's little difference between the two brands. As has already been mentioned, there's a difference in cost and resale value. Personally I think the Speedy is a far more attractive watch, but it's not such a good investment.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Both lovely watches in their own right, but hard to compare as they do different things. The difference in price might help you go for one in preference to the other, it will be more that Â£1000. From my own point of view since I got the SD the Omega rarely gets a look in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

mutley said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > the Speedy is best at timing the firing time on your retro rockets on your spacecraft to adjust your decent trajectory...
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

For me it would have to the Sub first, main reason why is that's a true icon in dive watch history  However the Speedy is also an icon and a great watch in it's own right :yes:

Which ever one you decide to get, you'll be happy I'm sure.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

It not about make. Its what you like the best. Personally i love the Speedmaster and am not a fan of Rolex's. Only Rolex for me would be the Sea-Dweller. Out of the two you are looking at Speedmaster for me.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If money isn't an issue buy a Sub Date and a cooker with a timer :lol:

I tried both and I bought an LV, not withstanding the the features and the Moon connection imho the Sub is a better watch and there are better chrono's around such as the TAG Carrera.

B.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

As you can see, most people are focusing on the watches you mentioned, not the brand, that, to most of us is more important.....


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Dos not matter much - whichever you get, you'll always wish you had got the other one. And eventually, you *WILL *get the other one!!!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

ESL said:


> Dos not matter much - whichever you get, you'll always wish you had got the other one. And eventually, you *WILL *get the other one!!!


 :yes:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

The Rollie out of the two as when you decide that you want the Speedy as well its less cash to save up after :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Both look like Alpha's, get yourself a nice vintage piece instead

:lol:

h34r:

.........


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

You would think that with quite a few Omegas and only one Rolex it would be obvious which way I would vote......not so.

I tend to collect older Omegas (mainly 60's and 70's) for their character and because certain models epitomise the eras they are from.

However, if I were to buy new (or newish), I would probably go for Rolex as I believe the finishing to be better, and to be honest, I hear/read fewer complaints about Rolex's post sales service than I do about Omega's.


----------



## Rob Smith (Dec 21, 2008)

Pokie said:


> I find myself with a bit of surplus cash and am thinking of splashing out on a really good watch.
> 
> I am torn between the Omega Speedmaster Professional and the Rolex Submariner.
> 
> So which make do you think is best, and why ?


Pokie it's a question that has been asked very often and there is no "right" answer. Its a bit like asking whether Canon or Nikon are better or whether Nike are better than Adidas. Both Omega and Rolex make superb watches. Other things being equal Rolex are more expensive than their Omega counterparts and are seen by the wider buying public as THE premier watch brand. This means that your Rolex will always been saleable and retain a greater resale value than an Omega.

The two specific designs you mention are possibly the flagship watches of both brands. You won't go wrong in buying either.

Personally speaking I'd go for the Rolex (in the same way I prefer Nikon and Adidas) but that is almost entirely down to my own prejudices and emotional attachment with the brand.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

No one has yet mentioned those bloody awful Mercedes hands....

Go for the Omega.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Rob Smith said:


> Pokie said:
> 
> 
> > I find myself with a bit of surplus cash and am thinking of splashing out on a really good watch.
> ...


Spot on and great reply...


----------



## Troopie (Dec 28, 2008)

As a Rolex GMT I owner for over 27 years and soon to be owner of an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean I'd say the Omega SP for value for money but the Rolex for durability. However I'd go for the Planet Ocean as an everyday wearer as you always get asked if the Rolex is a fake !!!

Dave


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> as you always get asked if the Rolex is a fake !!!


Its funny, no one has ever asked me that, people who know me would know it isnt ( and wouldnt care) and if a stanger asked me I would say yes everytime! ( unless it was a she h34r: )


----------



## Pokie (Dec 1, 2007)

jasonm said:


> As you can see, most people are focusing on the watches you mentioned, not the brand, that, to most of us is more important.....


I think if we're honest, we are all influenced by brand.

If not, then why choose a Rolex at all, when let's face it, a Â£50 casio is going to do the job just as well.


----------



## doc_ab (Jul 9, 2008)

rolex for me


----------



## josep (Dec 23, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> If money isn't an issue buy a Sub Date and a cooker with a timer :lol:
> 
> I tried both and I bought an LV, not withstanding the the features and the Moon connection imho the Sub is a better watch and there are better chrono's around such as the TAG Carrera.
> 
> B.


I'd have tough the Omega would be better quality than the Tag - which movement i best out of the two?


----------



## Pokie (Dec 1, 2007)

I am, as of today, the very proud owner of an Omega Speedmaster Professional

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Rob Smith (Dec 21, 2008)

Pokie said:


> I am, as of today, the very proud owner of an Omega Speedmaster Professional
> 
> Thanks for all the input.


Congratulations Pokie. It's a super watch. Hope you enjoy it- post some pics!


----------



## Pokie (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks.

The one I bought has the crystal back.

I'm locked into a 2 year interest free agreement with it but the way I look at it, this is a once in a lifetime purchase.


----------



## Rob Smith (Dec 21, 2008)

Pokie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The one I bought has the crystal back.
> 
> I'm locked into a 2 year interest free agreement with it but the way I look at it, this is a once in a lifetime purchase.


I think interest free agreements are excellent even if you can afford to pay for it fully now it's always better to spread the cost.

It's a great timepiece and no doubt will be a cherished heirloom. Enjoy wearing it


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

josep said:


> I'd have tough the Omega would be better quality than the Tag - which movement i best out of the two?


Apoligies for the hijack but I thought I should at least answer the question and good luck with the Omega, they are good watches, I just prefered the Tag.

When I bought a few watches a while back there was one definite, no second thoughts buy in the Sub LV. I bought the others on what I liked and read about them. I looked at and tried numerous others over a couple of months before I bought them and although I tried a Speedie I opted for a Tag Carrera, around the same price range but just seemed to be a better watch when you looked at the blurb, how it felt on the wrist, it's motorsport history and although I will never use it, the chrono function.



> *Prestige, Precision and Performance: TAG Heuer's Avant-Garde Heritage*
> 
> More than any other Swiss watch brand, TAG Heuer has a time-proven capacity for transforming horological dreams into reality. *The only watch company to master 1/10th, 1/100th, 1/1000th of a second simultaneously in wrist-worn chronographs,* TAG Heuer has repeatedly stunned the watch making world by turning the most avant-garde concepts and innovations into high-prestige, ultra-luxury timepieces. Founded in 1860 and registered in 1882 as one of Switzerland's very first manufacturers of chronographs, TAG Heuer is the undisputed world leader of prestigious chronographs and chronograph movements today.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

One of these a far more classic bet!!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Pokie said:


> I am, as of today, the very proud owner of an Omega Speedmaster Professional
> 
> Thanks for all the input.


Well done pokie a good choice


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

JoT said:


> Pokie said:
> 
> 
> > I am, as of today, the very proud owner of an Omega Speedmaster Professional
> ...


Beautiful watch,congrats.


----------

